# nice little camping trip this week



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

thursday morning we will take off in our new scamp travel trailer and stop to pick up my two grand daughters. then we are going over to holland for the tulip festival.

the youngest of the girls isn't in school yet, the 9 year old had to promise her teacher an extra credit report on holland the people, and traditions that make it a special place. 

and wouldn't you know it,,,thursday,friday and saturday look to be beautiful days for a trip.

this should be a grampa's delight of a trip.


----------



## spoonfed (Jan 8, 2011)

Good for you grandpa.my favorite camping trips as a kid was with my grandparents.have a great time.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

all the tulips are pretty much done for the year, they are making and selling "stemfest 2012 " teeshirts,,,,lol


----------



## tangleknot (Oct 8, 2001)

Have a great time! Stemfest, lol! Have to be creative after the weather we have had this winter/spring!


----------

